# French Mondains



## texanpioneers (Nov 17, 2004)

I Am Looking For Several Pair Of French Mondains,IN BLACK, BLUE, ASH RED AND RECCESSIVE RED. I Would Like Old Type Or Show Type. I Need The Heads As Small As Possible. I Know This Is Against The Standard But I Am Using Them For A Cross Breeding Project. Please Email With Info. Thanks


----------

